

A window manager of OSX that _actually_ works - purge
https://github.com/fjolnir/xnomad#xnomad

======
nailer
This sounds awesome, hopefully fullscreen works across multiple monitors.

But after:

a) moving xnomad.default to ~/.xnomad

b) running the binary

Nothing happens, on OS X 10.8.

~~~
harkylton
Same result for me! Running 10.8.2

~~~
dpedu
Works here, 10.8.2. You do need more than one window open on your system for a
perceivable effect.

OP, at current I'm typing from an 11" netbook, so I don't exactly find this
useful. But I'll be giving it a try on my desktop, I feel it will be better
there.

